# Mortgage Interest Relief and renting



## johnno09 (29 Mar 2010)

Hi,
Could anyone tell me if renting out a room in my house would affect my mortgage interest relief. I know that if I moved out it would, but would it given that I am living there?


----------



## Papercut (29 Mar 2010)

No, it would not affect your entitlement to mortgage interest relief, but could affect you in other ways e.g. social welfare means test for certain payments, read more here http://www.keepingyourhome.ie/rent_a_room_scheme.html.en


----------

